# is it too late to go to college?



## indestructable (Jun 8, 2009)

im 21, is that too late?


----------



## ninjagirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope. I just started college and I'm 26. I was worried that I would be the oldest person in my classes, but I'm not. There are a mix of people in my classes, some young and some over 50.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Of course not. I went for associates when I was 22 and went back for bachelors at 26. I go nights and there are students much much older than I am.


----------



## 00Athena00 (Oct 29, 2009)

Not at all. I'm about to graduate this year at age 24. You might be a little bit older than some of people in your classes, but it's not that big of a deal. A lot of people don't go to college right after high school so nobody is going to think it's strange that you are just starting now.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's never too late to start college. Especially at 21, jeez you're still a kid.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Of course not.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

not at all!! it's never too late to go to college!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

You are 21! That's not too late.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Think morbidly. Some people live to 70, some to 75. You may be the one living to 75, therefore you have 5 extra years of life over some chap who entered college at 18.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

No, a lot of people at college are older than you. Go for it. You're only 21 that's still young.


----------



## fd000 (Oct 31, 2009)

definitely not! I'd so most of the people in some of my classes are older then I am, and I'm 22.... there's even a few in the 50-60 range.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

well think of it this way. if you went to the college of your choice and asked them if there was aan age limit to apply here (assuming youre over 18 of course) theyd laugh at you. colleges value money. as long as you have money youre in! actually ins ome cases you dont even need to be over 18 to go to colleges. ive ehard of kids going to medical school at 11 or so. but yeah dude 21 is really young! im gonna be graduating with my associates degree i nthis summer. ill be 20.5 at that time so you can do it.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Not at all. I'm 25 and I won't be graduating until a few days before my 26th birthday.


----------



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm 43 and starting college this January. It's never too late.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Firstly, it's never too late for college! Secondly, 21 is most definitely NOT too old!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

21 is definately not too old, and no age is too old to start college. I have people that are 40+ in some of my classes, its no big deal, we all get treated the same and most people are respectful.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

no, most people at my university are over 21, i'm probably one of the youngest.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I started back at college (I'm not sure the first time counts) last fall. My husband is 26 and started working on a higher degree in his program this fall. My dad just went to college for the first time and finished his degree last spring. His company he'd worked for since highschool went bankrupt so he lost all retirement benefits and had no skills to get a new job.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

No way. I have a lot of people in my classes who are over 40 years old (many are in their 50s and 60s, even), and I also know of a good few who are in their late twenties. I think when you're at university, age really doesn't matter and you certainly won't stick out for being a couple of years older than the youngest students. People seem to mingle with each other no matter the age differences here, although naturally the vastly older students tend to gravitate towards hanging about in their own little groups.

I've just started uni this year and I'm 20, I was a little worried myself at first even with an age gap as little as that, but I soon found that there was really no need to worry. I actually think being older when you start university can be a great benefit... I've matured a lot in the last two years and don't think I would have been cut out for uni at 18, to be honest.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

ability of the brain to take in new knowledge weakens after about 25
you still have time


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

21 is very young, and it is in some ways an advantage (you're more mature and focused than us 18 y.o.). I have a guy who is almost 30 who is in uni and a woman in my Chinese class who is in her late thirties/early forties. 

In addition, I have a cousin who started uni at eighteen. Twelve years later, in the time it has taken me to complete twelve grade levels and a trimester of college, he is still in school, getting his BA. Dumb and immature, he wasn't ready for uni. I'd much rather see someone take a few years off, explore and get to know themselves, and then come to uni focused and ready to learn than have an immature teenager go straight from high school to college, wanting to party and thinking nothing of getting a college education.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

of course not..you're never too old to learn..I'm 21 and I just started college this year..like DitzyDreamer...I have people in my class who are 30 something plus there's one guy with gray hair who might be older than that..it's no big deal and they're just like everyone else..


----------



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

indestructable said:


> im 21, is that too late?


In every one of my classes there's people who are 25ish.

In every one of my classes there's at least 1 person above age 35.

There's a guy who has the same major as me so we always end up in the same classes. He's an absolute genius. He dropped out of high school and just started college at like age 25. He makes me feel stupid all the time when I don't understand some things and I ask him to help. (We study together daily).

My point is, it's absolutely normal for someone 21 years old to be in college, in fact if you were 25 or 29 It'd still be common to see people your age in your classes.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

There's a 46 year old man in my Cal class.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

F no it's not too late!


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

I know a lot of people at my school that are in their 30's, and one of my friends was 20 when he came in as a freshman. It's really not uncommon anymore for people older than 18 to start school as a freshman.


----------

